# Is this the mucus plug?



## imbossofchaos

Is this the mucus plug?
I'm lost on ligaments? Everyone makes it seem so easy but I just can't tell!
I can reach around her tail head but not sure on the ligs!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

If you can reach around her tail than the ligs are gone...most likely.  You would not be able to reach around her tail head if the ligs were there. Can't tell on the mucus plug...picture is too dark.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm not seeing any discharge. The plug is usually pretty thick almost white discharge.


----------



## imbossofchaos

Thank you! The mucus was dark with cream colored and thick. This is my second time breeding and I'm going crazy waiting for baby's! Her utter started filling 3 weeks ago. I've been sitting in the pasture every day since lol her last time kidding I noticed her doing some little pushes and she had her twins 10 hours later. I've spent everyday the last 2 weeks thinking this will be the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

No the ligs are a pain in the butt till you get it down. They still might be there even though you can feel around the tail head. My first goat I could feel around her tail head for two weeks before she kidded....keep feeling for those pics even though your not sure about them you will eventually feel what they are when they are gone. It took me a few does till I got it figured out. 
The plug is kinda like clear snot and sometimes with a amber ting. That's not the best thing to go off of because not all of them will have it or might loose it before you see it. I look more for attitude change myself. Right now I have one that's a little slower then the rest today and is staying a bit away from the rest. I figure she will go in a few hours. Just watch for the little things and even then they love to fool you lol


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Well I know forsure she's closer today than yesterday lol they will come eventually!  I keep feeling the ligs twice a day. And I have two other does one will be a first timer she's bagging up but not much change no discharge. She's tiny her belly has dropped ALOT! And I can't seem to feel any ligs on her either. The third doe bread on New Years and I can't get around her tail at all she's very tight and I can feel the pencils on her easily. 
The white doe I was pretty sure her due date was between March 14th and today.... If she took I witnessed the breeding happen but..... About a week or so later she escaped and I found her with my buck so I'm not sure. I was about as confident with the heat cycles as I am with the ligaments! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sorry so long lol I've drove everyone in my house completely crazy with all the goat talk lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats

She is getting closer, but still up on her sides. 
When the kids are working their way to the birthing canal, she will all of a sudden start dropping off her sides.


----------



## imbossofchaos

Is this what you mean by "falling off the hips"














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, that is what I mean.

How are things?


----------



## imbossofchaos

Still the same 
I've relaxed a bit decided to wait patiently lol
Here's a pic of her yesterday














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers

Based on the size of her udder it looks like she still has a while before she kids. I would guess at least a week. When was she bred?


----------



## imbossofchaos

Poor thing is 46 in around! I feel so bad for her!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats

YEP, She has a bit to go, but she is sure caring a wide load. :laugh:

Just get some  Coffee and don't plan on getting much sleep :ZZZ:either. :wallbang:

You will be doing :GAAH::hair: pulling all your hair out. But when it is all over with and you have beautiful babies on the ground you will be :leap::stars::wahoo:

But in the mean time she will be :laugh::ROFL: laughing at you and love all the attention she is getting when you come to check on her. 

Good luck. :lovey:


----------



## imbossofchaos

Well I saw her breed and had her due date pinned to March 14th (day 145)
She never showed any other interest other than that day! I was sure she took! 
Obviously not
So she was in with the buck after I had dates saved on my phone and it crashed so she obviously took the next cycle..... 
I remember about a week after I saw her breed she got out and was with the buck! 
I'm new at this whole thing so idk if she wasn't in full heat when I saw her breed and she went in heat about a week later?
Time will tell! I've secured fences better now and hopefully get better with understanding the heat cycles!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

She is so miserable!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

She keeps doing small little pushes and I'll think ok here we go
Then nothing and she will get back up and start grazing in the pasture with the herd! She is just trying to make me go gray! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

My other doe who is a ff. on the other hand....
Is showing zero signs of anything!
But.... She has dropped and her utter got really tight yesterday I was thinking she had a long while to go!
Long story short she had been with the buck constantly!
Was told she was infertile I saved her from being eaten. 
She is tiny and I would never have bread her. Her utter is worthless and I doubt I'll get any milk from her. Maybe enough to make soap? 
But no discharge or anything!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats

The other doe.
If she has a udder that is tight, it sounds to be soon, if she did get preggo.
Unless it is a false pregnancy, or something else happening there.

Do you have any pics of her?


----------



## imbossofchaos

She's the little black girl. She definitely has babies I can see them or it!? Kicking like crazy! I'm even guessing twins because I can feel one kick almost under her arm pit on the right and then way up high on the left. Funny thing is she is barely showing. Here's some pics of her. She is the sweetest goat I have! I love her to death! I'm just hoping she's not afraid of her baby because she is afraid of her own shadow lol







That is blurry but it shows how big around




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Can one of you explain "blousing" to me
What is it?
Why do you do it?
How do you do it?
Where do you buy it?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats

She does have an udder there. Looks like a first timer udder.
She may have 1 kid or 2 small kids in there.
Just so you know left side is rumen. Yo will feel and see movements there of her rumen not kids.

Really can't judge kids inside, by the measuring tape, their rumens change size throughout the day/night ect.

Right side is the side you feel, or just in front of the udder, which they do not like.


----------



## ksalvagno

Bolusing is simply giving something orally.


----------



## imbossofchaos

Oh ok,
I give my goats baking soda and minerals free choice
Alfalfa pellets and cob
They are on about an acre of lush pasture
They have all been wormed
So am I doing ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I'm aware of the babies on the right and rumen on the left. But I swear I can see baby's kicking and even rolling on the left now that she's far along am I wrong? 
I've had 4 kids of my own (humans
I'd be pretty shocked if it wasn't a baby! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

It's pouring down rain here so I wouldn't be surprised if one of them decided to go today lol
We have had wonderful weather until now! 
At least I've got a nice birthing pen set up in the. Garage ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## tandy28

Jazzy my first timer just a few minutes ago.

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## imbossofchaos

Wow her utter is huge! 
Sweetheart is a first timer also but she's close to 3 years old! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

So that's the discharge I need to be looking for right?
Do you think she's going to deliver today?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## tandy28

I hope! She is a year old. Her utter has been huge for a week just tighter today and the discharge was not there this morning she was off by herself so I moved her inside 

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## tandy28

We have twins!!!!!

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## imbossofchaos

Wow lucky!
Post pics boy girl???


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats!


----------



## tandy28

Twin girls!!!

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## imbossofchaos

Wow double lucky!!!!
Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I'm starting to think my girls have months to go! I guess I jumped the gun lol



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, congrats.


----------



## imbossofchaos

Not much change if any








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Getting fuller

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

She is certainly getting closer.


----------



## imbossofchaos

I would say I'm getting excited but I've been overly excited for a month now! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

What in the world is with this lip curling?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

My girl was doing the lip curl as well, someone said they will do that as they get more uncomfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats

Oh there sure is a change in your girls. 

I hate to tel you but they have the Doe's code down. 

Wait until you totally give up and are not home that is when they will kid for you. 

Have a lot of  and when you have :hair: pulled all your hair out, you know you are getting close.

Good luck.


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

My doe Mia did the lip curl the other day when she smelled her own urine. Never seen that before, must be the hormones. 
She is in labour right now so hope to have babies soon! Yippppeee! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Well we have thunder right now and a storm blowing in! Her utter has gotten much fuller and is almost hard. Tomorrow is April fools it would make sense for her to deliver at about 1:00am! I'm just going to have to wait until I see babies coming out considering she has had every sign in the book for nearly a month!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I do have my first freshner in the garage (baby pen) right by my bedroom window! I'm most concerned with her just because she's little and it's her first time.
Snow White is still in the pasture and I can't put them together because Snow White is a bully! But I think Snow White is going to go first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Hurkett_Hill_Farm said:


> My doe Mia did the lip curl the other day when she smelled her own urine. Never seen that before, must be the hormones.
> She is in labour right now so hope to have babies soon! Yippppeee!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lucky! Praying for easy labor!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

Good luck! Hope all goes well!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

Twin bucklings! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

Congrats!! Pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

Just posted in the waiting room.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

At what temp would you put out a heat lamp? They make me very nervous and I don't have electricity to the pen. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

This is our forecast 
Babies will be in garage dry








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

I live in northern Ontario (Canada) so I have both heat lamps running tonight. One for the chickens and the other for these little guys. It is 20f outside here right now and it is currently 50F in the barn. Pretty warm tonight compared to 5F or so it has been!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

That's cold! Do you think I'll be ok without?
Our lowest is 41 but it doesn't feel that cold


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

Probably be okay if it isn't drafty but it is totally up to you, you're the one who has to sleep tonight!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

If she does deliver I could shut the garage door. I leave it half open so they can go in and out but the door faces the house so it's not drafty at all. 
Years ago I had a heat lamp out over puppies and while we were at practice with my son the whole thing caught fire and the puppies burned to death! So I'm hesitant to say the least!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## tandy28

My week old baby is out with everyone and it got into the 30's other night. I do have my new babies up still at least for another day

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

imbossofchaos said:


> If she does deliver I could shut the garage door. I leave it half open so they can go in and out but the door faces the house so it's not drafty at all.
> Years ago I had a heat lamp out over puppies and while we were at practice with my son the whole thing caught fire and the puppies burned to death! So I'm hesitant to say the least!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Any babies this morning? 
My crew is doing great this morning. Both up, exploring the pen and have nice flat tummies. 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

No baby's for me. She was posty and had a crooked tail when I moved her to the baby pen. I figured she wouldn't but I wanted to be safe! Her mission is to keep me on my toes!
Glad your guys are doing great! Last time snow white had twin bucks! But it was in July and it was warm! I was still a wreck through that first night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

My husband laughed at me as I went out to the barn in my pjs to check on them as soon as I woke up this morning. We are having a snowstorm and freezing rain. All the roads, highways and schools are closed up here today. I was worried in case the power went out in the middle of the night and they got cold. It was 14F this morning.
I guess things have been giving birth for a long time before we came around. Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long! Waiting is worse than kids waiting for Christmas! 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

That's what everyone tells me! They do it in the wild just fine.
But.... I'm guessing a lot of the time they don't do just fine! My goats are a part of my family and I really love them! I'm going to do everything in my power to make it as easy on them as possible and try to be there if something does go wrong! If I wasn't there the last time one of the little bucks wouldn't have survived he wouldn't nurse for 2 days! I saved his life and am so grateful I did! 
I do feel like a child at Christmas time lol! 
If I end up with bucks this time I'm going to have to sell them! I don't know how on earth I'm going to be able to 
Praying for girls!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

I was hoping for at least one doe as I wanted to keep one. These little guys will be sold too. My goats are the barn extension of my fur and feathered kids. Just the way they should be! I was in the barn last night and one was calling to Mia, the look she gave him made me cry, it was pure love. I'm not normally that emotional, but it was such a beautiful moment. Glad I was there to witness it. Makes all the other troubles in the world seem trivial and petty. 
Just ordered my chicks and turkeys this morning, needed an infusion of spring..... 
Post pics when Snow White kids! I can never get tired of seeing baby goats. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Oh I definitely will!
I just love this site! It's a nice place to go where people don't think your crazy lol 
I've been wanting to go get new chicks too! I'm waiting for Snow White to kid first!
My chickens are like my goats lol there all mixed breeds! I want to get some americanas this year! I was able to hatch two baby chicks during winter! It was so exciting!!!!
I love spring!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sorry you didn't get any does 
How many goats do you have now?
I have 6 4 does and 2 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bboyd1

imbossofchaos said:


> View attachment 62423
> View attachment 62424
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 Is she a FF? I can't find where you said. Just wondering. My FF that's due soon is all stretched out and smooth in her vulva, and not poofy at all like some get but my doe that's experienced looks more puckered like your doe here. I was kinda wondering if my senior doe even took until about a week ago when her udder started gearing up. lol. Can't wait till babies arrive!!! Good-luck!:stars:


----------



## imbossofchaos

Snow White is not a ff, but sweetheart is (the black one)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Posty legs crooked tail?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

I have 2 does (1 tog & 1 alpine), my neighbour also has an alpine doe she keeps in my barn. We butchered our wether last week as he was just too much for me to handle anymore. It was the right decision, even my girls are much more relaxed without him around. He was 2 and 160lbs, still had a year to grow! So, I wanted a doe to replace him. It is just as much to have enough animals in our barn to help keep it warm enough in the winter. I might ask about the half sister to these little guys. She belongs to the farm I breed my girls at. She is about a month old now. 
What I noticed with Mia was that when she lay down her leg was shot out straight. She was then rolling her head around looking at the ceiling. She also had her pen excavated! I smoothed them out last night but she had it all hummocked up again this morning. I think she was pretty sore after squirting these little guys out and was trying to get comfortable. 
I actually have some Amerucana eggs in my incubator! I wanted to mix up the colours of the eggs I sell. It seems like I can't keep up with egg sales. I have a mixed flock as well with many we have hatched out. 
Go Snow White! Your momma wants some babies......


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Hurkett_Hill_Farm said:


> I have 2 does (1 tog & 1 alpine), my neighbour also has an alpine doe she keeps in my barn. We butchered our wether last week as he was just too much for me to handle anymore. It was the right decision, even my girls are much more relaxed without him around. He was 2 and 160lbs, still had a year to grow! So, I wanted a doe to replace him. It is just as much to have enough animals in our barn to help keep it warm enough in the winter. I might ask about the half sister to these little guys. She belongs to the farm I breed my girls at. She is about a month old now.
> What I noticed with Mia was that when she lay down her leg was shot out straight. She was then rolling her head around looking at the ceiling. She also had her pen excavated! I smoothed them out last night but she had it all hummocked up again this morning. I think she was pretty sore after squirting these little guys out and was trying to get comfortable.
> I actually have some Amerucana eggs in my incubator! I wanted to mix up the colours of the eggs I sell. It seems like I can't keep up with egg sales. I have a mixed flock as well with many we have hatched out.
> Go Snow White! Your momma wants some babies......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Now look what you made me do lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

Haha..... Sure blame me if it eases your guilty conscience! Lol. They sure are cute. What kind are they? 5 or 6 in there, hard to tell with the chick pileup. 
Any progress with your princess? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Well I went to get straw and they had chicks too
3 are aricannas (spelling?)
1 is a silver laced Wyandotte
1 unknown either bared rock or silver laced

Snow whites the same
Sweetheart is acting miserable has an awful look in her eyes! But no discharge or anything both there utters are tight!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

All very pretty breeds, I would have come home with them as well! Picture of my Ameraucana eggs before they went in the incubator. 
Mia had no discharge but looked miserable and was acting strange - just paced so that is when I put her in her pen. 8 hours later kids popped out. 
My twins are starting to jump around. Pretty amazing for 24 hours old! 
Hope to wake up to news of kids in the morning and Christmas comes early.....! 








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Her utter seemed to have doubled from this morning!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I hope they hold out until morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

Mine grew a lot and got firm today as well! No ligs, and tons of mucous.. No streaming yet though


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I'll pray yours hold out till morning too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

imbossofchaos said:


> I'll pray yours hold out till morning too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thanks, I'm not sure I'll be getting much sleep though tonight!  
How's your doe doing?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I'm about to go check on her, just finished dinner


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

She's just laying down not pushing or anything.
Sweethearts utter is not near as full, and both there ligs are still there if I'm feeling right? 
Sweetheart was acting very strange today and didn't get up all day until 6:00pm


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

Well I hope all goes well for her. Sounds like she's getting close! 
I had such a hard time with ligs. Until someone came and showed me, turned out I was feeling them just wasn't 100%. But now they Are gone I can barely feel the top of them (closest to her spine). 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

That's the only place I can feel them also, but I thought they would be completely gone?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

Well they don't really go away, just soften enough to get kids through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

Sent that before I meant to! 
So maybe when they are gone you can still feel the tops. And maybe bottom because that's where they are attached, but just too soft everywhere else. Does that make sense? 
Someone correct me if I'm wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Yes it makes sense to me. I will guess there both gone then 
I've only been able to feel on the tops for a few days I think.... I've just been checking quickly to see if there gone or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

dsturgiss said:


> Sent that before I meant to!
> So maybe when they are gone you can still feel the tops. And maybe bottom because that's where they are attached, but just too soft everywhere else. Does that make sense?
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Any changes on your girl?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You'll know when they're gone, the whole back end gets mushy and they lose control of their tail. I've got one I'm keeping an eye on. I don't think she's serious yet though.


----------



## dsturgiss

No, no changes. She's still gooey, ligs still gone, udder firm!!! She's not acting much different, so maybe I still have a little bit to go. I do hope she kids during daylight hours though! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

How's your girl doing? 
This was pepper an hr ago 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Wow! Your going to beat me!!!
No changes here! Utter very firm! Goo but no string! No ligs
Just waiting!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I'll bet your holding baby goats right now


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

Just 1 a boy








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Oh he's adorable!!!!!
I'm getting no where! Snow White will lay down, do nothing! Then get up and go graze! She is now acting like she's not even pregnant!!!!! 

Sweet heart is acting miserable! But has no signs at all other than laying down by herself for the last 2 days!

I'm going to guess no baby's for me today.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, they might still go before mine. They are out bouncing around the pasture and sunbathing.


----------



## imbossofchaos

Crazy, after her utter filled so suddenly last night I thought ok finally here we go! And nothing lol 
These girls are testing my patience lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

How long can they wait once they fill up?
I know some don't always full completely but the ones that do I thought it was usually 12-24 hours am I wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Mine do every year. The buck I used last fall could clear a 6 foot fence. Didn't bode well for my breeding dates.


----------



## dsturgiss

imbossofchaos said:


> Oh he's adorable!!!!!
> I'm getting no where! Snow White will lay down, do nothing! Then get up and go graze! She is now acting like she's not even pregnant!!!!!
> 
> Sweet heart is acting miserable! But has no signs at all other than laying down by herself for the last 2 days!
> 
> I'm going to guess no baby's for me today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Pepper was acting like that as well right up until she started having contractions!


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

dsturgiss said:


> How's your girl doing?
> This was pepper an hr ago
> 
> Yeah Pepper! You've been waiting a long time. Not long now!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

imbossofchaos said:


> How long can they wait once they fill up?
> I know some don't always full completely but the ones that do I thought it was usually 12-24 hours am I wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 I am not sure about that, I know once they lose their ligaments it should be 12-24 hrs.


----------



## imbossofchaos

Ok so I've either wasted the last month of my life or I've lived it to the fullest lol I can't quite decide 
I have really enjoyed this roller coaster but my time should have been spent more wisely! 

I've definitely learned a lot! And will do things much different next year! Waiting for a week with a due date will be enough! I homeschool my kids and I will plan to take that week off next year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

dsturgiss said:


> I am not sure about that, I know once they lose their ligaments it should be 12-24 hrs.


But your girl filled up yesterday as well right.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

goathiker said:


> Mine do every year. The buck I used last fall could clear a 6 foot fence. Didn't bode well for my breeding dates.


I hope I never end up with a buck like that! What a nightmare!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

How's that for full

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I think that udder has a bit to go. Looks like there is still a bit of room. When it gets tight and shiny, looks like her skin is going to tear, she will be ready to kid.


----------



## imbossofchaos

Crazy!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

imbossofchaos said:


> But your girl filled up yesterday as well right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes, she had slowly built an udder but yesterday she got tight!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

As well as completely lost her ligs


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

This is what she thinks about this whole mess lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

Wow she has grown!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss

imbossofchaos said:


> View attachment 62697
> 
> This is what she thinks about this whole mess lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


She is cute!! I hope you have your babies soon!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I'm starting to loose my sense of humor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## tandy28

Hope she kids soon. I let mine out yesterday but put them back up today we are suppose to have bad weather starting tonight so I didn't want them out and take a chance. I have 3 more left to kid one nanny is huge I will try and get an updated pic of her tomorrow. Keep us posted.

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## chelsboers

Usually when mine get big like that overnight they kid within 48hrs.


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

Any news this morning?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bboyd1

imbossofchaos said:


> View attachment 62696
> 
> Crazy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hope your too busy with new kids to type right now!! My own senior doe has super soft ligaments now (they were still like pencils yesterday, now they feel like rubber-bands) She's getting closer, but not as much as yours!! My jr doe (and soon to be FF) is to hard to tell whats up. They still have 2 1/2 weeks till last possible DD, although I really thought they were due from first breeding. After a good thunderstorm last night and no babies today for me, they must still be a couple weeks out. Can't wait to see pictures of your new little ones when they arrive!!!!!:fireworks:


----------



## bboyd1

My senior doe who was something of a rescue and needs a bra. Not tight or completely full yet but 100% bigger than when dry. Lol sorry its side-ways I don't know why it uploaded that way since its proper on my ipod...


----------



## imbossofchaos

Well she made it through another night. Still to dark to go see if there's any changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

bboyd1 said:


> My senior doe who was something of a rescue and needs a bra. Not tight or completely full yet but 100% bigger than when dry. Lol sorry its side-ways I don't know why it uploaded that way since its proper on my ipod...


Poor girl that utter looks painful! All my goats have been rescues as well.
It gives me a great feeling knowing I have saved them but I have also grown so attached to them I can't possibly sell them and I have no room for quality does

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

chelsboers said:


> Usually when mine get big like that overnight they kid within 48hrs.


Good to know! Gives me hope maybe today's the day

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Now if she gives me twin does all this waiting will be worth it lol
It only seems fair


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I'm going to have baby's!!!!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers

imbossofchaos said:


> Good to know! Gives me hope maybe today's the day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Or I just got you hopes up for nothing..lol


----------



## chelsboers

chelsboers said:


> Or I just got you hopes up for nothing..lol


Never mind just saw your new pic. Called it!
Good luck, should be any time now


----------



## imbossofchaos

She's pushing! Won't be long now


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Is this normal? It seems like her insides are stopping anything from coming out?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers

I've never looked that close but she will do some pushing before you see the hooves. That's what helps stimulate the area to dilate. If she is pushing hard though and has been for more than 30 min I would wash up and check her.


----------



## dsturgiss

Yippee!!!! Babies soon!!!! How is she doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Triplets! First one born dead 
No heartbeat I tried CPR but no luck


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Two bucks
One doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats

Sorry about the first one but what do you have for the other two? Doe? Buck? and Pictures.


----------



## imbossofchaos

Surviving buck


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats

Sorry we must of posted together. 

So you have a buck and a doe?


----------



## imbossofchaos

Doe

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Buck

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Both have blue eyes so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

How long until I should get them nursing?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

She's acting like maybe there's another?
Laying down talking and kinda pushing hard to tell


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers

Adorable!
I usually try to get them nursing within the first hour, mostly because the nursing will cause the doe to have contractions and will help pass the placenta.
Did you have to help her with the first one or did she deliver on her own?
Does she have a string hanging? She could be passing the placenta. Hard to tell without being there to see what you're seeing


----------



## imbossofchaos

Yes I think she's trying to pass the placenta

She did them all mostly on her own I helped stretch her during contractions 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Placenta?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Once they pass the placenta there forsure done right?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Thank you all for guiding me through this!!!!
Don't know what I would have done without you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers

Great job! I'm glad everything worked out and now you get to take a break and enjoy those babies


----------



## dsturgiss

Congrats! Sorry you lost one.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## tandy28

Congrats!!!! So exciting sorry about the first baby but looks like momma did s good job.

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## imbossofchaos

Mama Snow White is doing great!
The little doe is anxious to start moving! She's allready getting up and nursing all on her own 
The little buck isn't doing anything, doesn't seem as strong and not interested in nursing yet. 
I did make him drink by milking into his mouth and he nibbles in her teat but not really sucking.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I think I might die of a cuteness overdose!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## tandy28

Love the spotted one! I'm starting a thread for my princess went out this afternoon huge changes so check it out! Glad to have others to chat with.

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sweetgoats

Wow they are so adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## imbossofchaos

tandy28 said:


> Love the spotted one! I'm starting a thread for my princess went out this afternoon huge changes so check it out! Glad to have others to chat with.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


You bet! I'm still waiting on sweetheart who is a ff, I think she is crossed between nigerian and pygmy. She's been laying down for 3 days! And acts miserable! I'm praying she holds out a few days so I can focus on Snow White 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

Cute, cute and cute! Now you can go kid snuggle......


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Hurkett_Hill_Farm said:


> Cute, cute and cute! Now you can go kid snuggle......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yep all day long!!!!
I'm in love with the little girl! She's feisty!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Little guy not doing well



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers

imbossofchaos said:


> Little guy not doing well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


What's wrong?


----------



## Mamaboyd

adorable!! congratulations


----------



## imbossofchaos

He's not progressing, weak, not interested in eating.
I've been syringe feeding him 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats

What is wrong with the buck.


----------



## imbossofchaos

sweetgoats said:


> What is wrong with the buck.


He's weak, I have to force him up he will stand for a min and fall. He won't nurse for more than 2-3 seconds and does more of a nibble than nurse

I've been syringe feeding him. It doesn't seem to be helping

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bboyd1

Oh no! Sorry to hear that! Hope you get it sorted out what' wrong!!! My senior doe Mimi who I put a picture of up when from a big heavy udder to a HUGE heavy udder overnight. Yesterday I could still see where it had room to fill more, and now I don't, although its not as firm as you' think looking at it. looks like Im down to the last week with her!! (fingers crossed) best wishes to your lil buck imbossofchaos!!!!


----------



## chelsboers

imbossofchaos said:


> He's not progressing, weak, not interested in eating.
> I've been syringe feeding him
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Have you taken his temp? I've heard of kids getting too cold and they won't nurse. There is a mixture involving whiskey that I've heard people give to perk kids up, but I've never used it so I don't know if it works. Hopefully someone with some experience dealing with this same thing will post


----------



## imbossofchaos

Just gave him this
How long until I'll see improvement?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

This was all I can find for selenium
What are his chances?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

I also bought this




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Which one is better?
How often should I give it to him?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers

Make a new thread asking for help. More people will see it then and hopefully you'll get some help

Never mind I saw your other post


----------



## imbossofchaos

chelsboers said:


> Make a new thread asking for help. More people will see it then and hopefully you'll get some help
> 
> Never mind I saw your other post


I'm trying to get attention 
I've posted here, and 2 other spots
I guess he was up walking while I ran to the store! 
But he looks like he's going down fast

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Usually nutri drench will give them quick energy. Selenium takes a while. How much are you feeding him?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Ask happy bleats for formula for how much to feed. Floppy kid syndrome is from too much milk. Similar symptoms as selenium deficiency.


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

Someone mentioned squirting a vitamin e capsule in to him to boost his selenium. 
I'm sorry to hear, you waited such a longtime for these guys! You just have a bit more work now.........


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bboyd1

I've got selenium and vit E oral gel on order because I can't find it anywhere around here, I was told to give it to them when they are born to get them going. That's probably not much help since you don't have time to find it. Maybe a large animal vet clinic would have some, I'd call first, but if I were you I'd load the kid up in a tote and take it with you if you need to drive. It only cost me a little over 8$ from Valley Vet and is enough to do all 3 adult goats and whatever kids I end up with. Sorry Im not much help. That's just what Im preparing for myself.


----------



## imbossofchaos

bboyd1 said:


> I've got selenium and vit E oral gel on order because I can't find it anywhere around here, I was told to give it to them when they are born to get them going. That's probably not much help since you don't have time to find it. Maybe a large animal vet clinic would have some, I'd call first, but if I were you I'd load the kid up in a tote and take it with you if you need to drive. It only cost me a little over 8$ from Valley Vet and is enough to do all 3 adult goats and whatever kids I end up with. Sorry Im not much help. That's just what Im preparing for myself.


Where do you order it from?
I would like to have it on hand for the next kids. I still have 2 more does to kid!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Hurkett_Hill_Farm said:


> Someone mentioned squirting a vitamin e capsule in to him to boost his selenium.
> I'm sorry to hear, you waited such a longtime for these guys! You just have a bit more work now.........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thank you! He didn't make it 
He fought so hard! He finally took his last breath around 11:00pm last night laying on my chest. 
I knew he wasn't going to make it he was just declining so quickly, but I had a few bouts of hope along the way!

At this point I'm nothing but scared and nervous for the little girl as well as sweetheart (my ff due anytime)

I need to get this selenium and vit e quick! Where do I get it?
Do you just give it as precautionary?
Sorry so long!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers

I'm sorry you lost him, at least you can take comfort in knowing you did everything you could.


----------



## imbossofchaos

chelsboers said:


> I'm sorry you lost him, at least you can take comfort in knowing you did everything you could.


Thank you! Just ordered the selenium vit e gel from Jeffers! I won't be caught off guard next time!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos

Could this work?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

It's better than nothing, but a paste will be easier to administer and you can measure out the correct amount for their age/size.


----------



## imbossofchaos

What about these?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

The molasses will work great. As for the b complex, it will (again) be harder to give to them as gels.
A b complex shot is the most common way to administer it. If you're afraid of needles like me, you can buy b complex vitamins in liquid form . It's a thicker substance that you could syringe or wipe on their tongue; it's what I use.


----------



## imbossofchaos

Ok I will get it all, I have the selenium vit e gel ordered! 
At least this way I have something on hand if need be! 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd

I am sorry your little guy didn't make it  :hug:


----------



## bboyd1

imbossofchaos said:


> Thank you! He didn't make it
> He fought so hard! He finally took his last breath around 11:00pm last night laying on my chest.
> I knew he wasn't going to make it he was just declining so quickly, but I had a few bouts of hope along the way!
> 
> At this point I'm nothing but scared and nervous for the little girl as well as sweetheart (my ff due anytime)
> 
> I need to get this selenium and vit e quick! Where do I get it?
> Do you just give it as precautionary?
> Sorry so long!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sorry just saw you new posts. I order mine from the website VallyVet, but I'm sure there are many places. I'm so sorry you lost your boy. I'm giving it as a precaution shortly after birth. Praying for your baby girls and healthy deliveries for your other does.


----------

